# Cable speedo with CEL code 14 ? -WTF-



## fattie (Nov 11, 2017)

So i pulled my ecu codes on my 92 sentra automatic & all i get is code 14. How is this when the speedometer is analog (cable driven) and the speedo works although sometimes it will bounce some at times so I'm sure i need to pull the cable and grease it. but how do i get this code when its cable driven ? am i missing something ?


----------



## fattie (Nov 11, 2017)

so i pulled out cluster also greased cable. speedo still bounces. but looking at back of speedo it appeared to have some type centrifugal mech for the speedo and inside of it is a bar magnet that cause a whats looks like a bar fuse but isn't, it had two tabs from opposite directions that open and close rapidly with the spinning of the magnets driven by the cable and that fuse looking piece had two threaded tabs that once screwed into the cluster housing makes 2 contacts onto the electric circuit sheet and there is also a 3rd that grounds to the speedo housing so i wonder if all these years have weekend the magnets even though i can see the tabs open and close but the speedo needle part sees to be slipping.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I guess it's possible, but I would first look at the plastic pinion gear's teeth to see if they are worn or starting to strip, especially in the very center section of the gear.


----------

